# First the music, now the T&W!



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't know when it happened but Sirius put it's stamp on the Traffic & Weather channels now. Taking a small road trip yesterday and saw some weather off to the west and tuned to XM 210 to see what the Boston forecast was.

Imagine my surprise when I was being informed of all the traffic from road work IN PHILADELPHIA. The channel is now BOS-PHI. Scanning the others in that group I found that only LA and NY still ahve their own T&W channels.

So, let's see.. Reducing choice or level of service AGAIN and hiking prices. They screwed up my favorite music channels, trashed the decades channels with more mindless jabber and now this.

I don't think Mel will be satisfied until he makes satellite radio ALMOST as bad as terrestrial.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

djlong said:


> I don't know when it happened but Sirius put it's stamp on the Traffic & Weather channels now. Taking a small road trip yesterday and saw some weather off to the west and tuned to XM 210 to see what the Boston forecast was.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I was being informed of all the traffic from road work IN PHILADELPHIA. The channel is now BOS-PHI. Scanning the others in that group I found that only LA and NY still ahve their own T&W channels.
> 
> ...


You think maybe they're putting those channels together to save bandwidth for things like the "Best of" packages?

I don't think I've ever listened to the traffic/weather stations...are they any good on traffic? Is the weather just the government report or something else?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

The thing is, the traffic channels are so compressed they could kill them all and get room for one or maybe 2 music channels, thats it. So, I kind of doubt they would do it for space reasons.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Actually I was planning to go back to an old channel chart and compare Then vs. Now.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

they did it to add new cities. For example, St Louis is now on with Chicago.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ken S said:


> You think maybe they're putting those channels together to save bandwidth for things like the "Best of" packages?
> 
> I don't think I've ever listened to the traffic/weather stations...are they any good on traffic? Is the weather just the government report or something else?


I wasn't a huge fan of their reports (XM's at least). They used to use Traffic Pulse and now they use Traffic.com. The reports for my area always seemed to be stale. Accidents that were cleared were still being reported hours later in my experience.


----------

